# wlan0 symlink net.lo [solved]

## pakk

hello

i made a MISTAKE

I updgraded my kernel

before i had wlp2s1 now wlan0

i changed my symlinks but I messed up with ln command i typed ln -sf

ethernet and wlan work fine but i got that in red with wrong permissions

```
# cd /etc/init.d

lrwxrwxrwx 2 root root     9 19 mar 16:28 net -> net.wlan0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 19 mar 16:49 net.enp2s1 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 2 root root     9 19 mar 16:28 net.lo -> net.wlan0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 19 mar 16:49 net.wlan0 -> net.lo
```

Last edited by pakk on Sun Mar 19, 2017 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cboldt

`emerge -1 netifrc` will restore your /etc/init.d/net.lo

A caveat though, depending on how old your openrc is, you may or may not have already installed netifrc.  My advice assumes your system had been built with netifrc in the first place.

There are a few ways to check which package provides the file /etc/init.d/net.lo, one being `equery belongs /etc/init.d/net.lo`, and another being `grep -F net.lo /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS`

Whatever package it is, `emerge -1` that package, with -1 being used to keep from adding the package to your "world file."

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pakk,

To build on cboldts post, the permissions on symlinks are never used.

Its what's on the end of of the link that matters.

----------

## pakk

/etc/init.d/net and net.lo should not have a symlink

yeah net.lo comes net-misc/netifrc-0.5.1 (/etc/init.d/net.lo)

----------

## cboldt

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net and net.lo should not have a symlink

 

Or at least shouldn't BE one  :Wink: 

There isn't an /etc/init.d/net file on my machine.  There IS a /etc/conf.d/net, but no need to make a symlink to the config file for anything.

----------

## pakk

 *cboldt wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /etc/init.d/net and net.lo should not have a symlink 
> 
> Or at least shouldn't BE one 
> 
> There isn't an /etc/init.d/net file on my machine.  There IS a /etc/conf.d/net, but no need to make a symlink to the config file for anything.

 

so the only way to get a clean net.lo is to emerge it ?

----------

## cboldt

 *Quote:*   

> so the only way to get a clean net.lo is to emerge it ?

 

Yep.  Unless you have a backup copy of /etc/init.d/net.lo sitting around wherever you might keep backups, or unless you want to locate the "source code" someplace.  It will only take a few seconds to emerge netifrc, and you can discard any config file changes that may be suggested.  I just ran `emerge -1 netifrc` here, it was totally painless, no config files to deal with, no nothing, and there it sits, a fresh /etc/init.d/net.lo.

----------

## pakk

ok thanks

----------

